# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  پیاده سازی EFS در ویندوز 2000

## Identifier

EFS یکی از مکانیسم های رمزنگاری اطلاعات است که از  کلید خصوصی و عمومی جهت ذخیره اطلاعات به صورت رمز شده در شبکه و فایل سرور ها، استفاده می کند. و همچنین این تکنولوژی بر روی فایل سیستم NTFS قابل پیاده سازی می باشد.
 
Implementing the Encrypting File System in Windows 2000

پاینده و پیروز باشید.

----------

